# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» представляет новый тарифный план «Домосед юниор»

## ByFly

Компания Белтелеком вводит новый тарифный план Домосед юниор. Тарифный план Домосед юниор, включает в себя услуги доступа к сети Интернет на скорости 2 Мбит/с и услуги родительского контроля (тарифный план Лёгкий с сокращенным списком фильтрации, допускающим социальные сети, но блокирующим информацию, связанную с порнографией, насилием, наркотиками) по цене 108 000 руб. в месяц с учетом НДС.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

